

Show HN: qidiq - Send Netflix style feedback emails yourself - jonny_eh

The basic idea is that surveys suck and nobody has the time to fill them out, especially now that everybody's on their mobile devices more than their computers.<p>qidiq allows you to send via email individual questions that can be answered with a single click/tap.<p>We've used it at a few events and we see response rates between 50% and 70% where normal surveys sent out via email get 5%-10% response rates.<p>I've also used it with my podcast where I can ask my listeners questions at any time.<p>Thoughts?<p>http://www.qidiq.com/
======
iamds
With the premium plan you get 4 times the emails as with the pro plan, but it
costs more than 4 times the cost. This seems unfortunate.

------
lcs
Quite nice. Could use better design to communicate.

